# D. lehmanni



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Are these not in the hobby? I know they are listed as critically endangered and are known not to breed in captivity readily. I've always just liked them and although I am sure I'll never own a pair I was curious as to if they are even available. It's always nice to dream


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I think they are impossible to get in the US or CAN, but I think there is a very small population of them in the Euro trade. 
They are gorgeous!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are somewhat available in europe, however be prepared to pay an arm and a leg or even a kidney for them. 
Last time i saw them fro sale here in the us they were going for $2500 a piece and that was about 7 years ago


----------



## fishfry (Aug 20, 2006)

A family member told me not that long ago they remember when this species used to be a really common import into the U.S. two+ decades ago and they faired horribly at that time, sad. I know a zoo in Columbia has a group and I have read before like Julio said that there are some in private hands, but there aren't anymore in institutions in the US or Europe.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

That's sad. Such a beautiful little frog. I wish they breed better in captivity so they were more available. It would be nice to own, but it seems rather impossible


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Some times available over here at around £1000.00 a pair maybe more depending.. I know of one guy in Sweden who has managed to breed these and also a guy in Germany.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

If there are any still around, they are few & far between. I haven't heard of any for a few years - doesn't mean they are not hear...just VERY RARE & kept very low key.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

last time ive seen them was when i was firts getting into the hobby, about 9 years ago. i believe the $ then was somewhere like$600. good luck 

james


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, these, histos and pumilios were a very common frog at one point/different points because of imports. Some were available for $25 each (retail). 

It is sad, but it was the beginning of the hobby. If it wasn't for their failures & successes we wouldn't be where we are today. 

There are so many factors as to why they didn't survive. It did get a few people hooked on the hobby. Some are still around and still remember it - more are not. Other frogs came in as well - I have a friend who has had auratus for over 20 years - they are still alive, kicking & a few years ago still producing occasionally. 



fishfry said:


> A family member told me not that long ago they remember when this species used to be a really common import into the U.S. two+ decades ago and they faired horribly at that time, sad. I know a zoo in Columbia has a group and I have read before like Julio said that there are some in private hands, but there aren't anymore in institutions in the US or Europe.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

James,

You have been in it longer than I have . I have been keeping them for 7-8 years, but the only time I ever saw one offered for sale, it was part of a scam - so they really were not. 

I think by the time they were $600 a piece, the imports had dried up and the "survivors" or offspring were left. People were just beginning to realize how cool these frogs were and that a previously unlimited supply had closed off. 

Melis



james67 said:


> last time ive seen them was when i was firts getting into the hobby, about 9 years ago. i believe the $ then was somewhere like$600. good luck
> 
> james


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I could see spending over $1000 for a pair of frogs if they were easy to keep. If I spent that much and they died I would be pretty pissed. I'm not rich by any means, really...any means lol but I have spent a lot more on my cars over the years and lost much much much more after I sold them! I would have to save up for a long time though haha. I can put them on my list of "one day" frogs!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Individuals who spend that much on frogs should know the risks involved. If they don't - they probably shouldn't buy them. 

If they know what they are, and are willing to pay it I just hope they have the necessary skills to take care of them. You just have to hope they do.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree. If I wasn't prepared to buy a very expensive frog (or any frog for that matter) you better believe I would have everything setup properly!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if the National Aquarium in Baltimore is still keeping these? When I was working there back in oh....94 or so they had a huge collection that included lehmani and bullseye histrionicus. I know they were actively trying to breed them but don't know if they ever had success.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

boogsawaste said:


> I could see spending over $1000 for a pair of frogs if they were easy to keep. If I spent that much and they died I would be pretty pissed. I'm not rich by any means, really...any means lol but I have spent a lot more on my cars over the years and lost much much much more after I sold them! I would have to save up for a long time though haha. I can put them on my list of "one day" frogs!


Paul was mentioning the price...in pounds, not USD....so they are 2x that now.

S


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> Paul was mentioning the price...in pounds, not USD....so they are 2x that now.
> 
> S


Well either way I don't have enough


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

'zackly 

.............................


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Does anyone know if the National Aquarium in Baltimore is still keeping these? When I was working there back in oh....94 or so they had a huge collection that included lehmani and bullseye histrionicus. I know they were actively trying to breed them but don't know if they ever had success.


Nope, maybe bullseyes but no lehmanni. The last ones died out a while after I was there, probably 6-7 years ago, likely from old age. That was the last pair, one red/black and one yellow/black...same fate happened to the Atelopus varius pair...sad thing bro :-(


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I've posted about this frog before, I think the last thread was in the Id help section.

I purchased eggfeeders for the $25 price way back when the hobby was in it's infancy. One of the biggest factors of so many frogs doing so poorly was the collection, storage, shipping, and housing of the frogs by the collectors/exporters and the importers here in the states. A vast majority of frogs died from their own toxins. You put 10 to 100 frogs into a plastic bag or crate and they stress out and climb all over each other, you get toxed out frogs. 

I can remember unpacking blue jeans that were placed in a box with toilet paper as a cushioning material. The frogs were sticky with TP all over them and also had a peculiar odor due to the toxins. We rinsed them off with RO water and let them soak in gatorade to replace electrolytes. Some lived but most died within the first few days.

Even now when shipments come in from responsible shippers, the frogs are cupped individually and actually feed during the process, there is still loss. If you buy from a responsible importer like SNDF, the frogs are medicated and quarantined before offered for sale. So the hobby has come a long way in the care and understanding of how to handle the frogs.

I look forward to some legal shipments of egg feeders here in the states to get more frogs established here. Eggfeeders are great in the fact that if you can supply the environment that facilitates the frogs needs they will do what they are programmed to do.

There are some lehmanni and histrionicus here in the states that have bred and the frogs mostly have found homes with froggers who have proven successful with many types of darts and have some longevity in the hobby. Longevity is something that comes with a passion for frogging and not some "look what I got " syndrome. A jackass with x frog is still a jackass.

some facts, some rant
Eric


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

EricM said:


> I've posted about this frog before, I think the last thread was in the Id help section.
> 
> There are some lehmanni and histrionicus here in the states that have bred and the frogs mostly have found homes with froggers who have proven successful with many types of darts and have some longevity in the hobby. Longevity is something that comes with a passion for frogging and not some "look what I got " syndrome. A jackass with x frog is still a jackass.
> 
> ...


Exactly and good point!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> Paul was mentioning the price...in pounds, not USD....so they are 2x that now.
> 
> S


Yeah I was sorry lol I might just force myself to double everything when I mention the cost of some frogs on here


----------

